# Automated all-grain (BIAB) electronic brewery project



## chemacky (6/7/16)

Hi guys,

Hope I'm not re-posting anything, but I couldn't see it anywhere obvious - and this isn't really a build thread just yet. I'm only in the initial planning stages right now.

Has anyone seen this? http://www.instructables.com/id/Fully-Automated-All-Grain-Electric-Beer-Brewery-fo/

One of the main reasons stopping me from getting into all-grain brewing is the upfront equipment cost. As well as appealing to my DIY hobby, this seems to solve that problem quite well. Not sure I'd jump into the whole automation part beyond temp control, but who knows... I can cross that bridge when I get to it.

The first major problem I'm having is finding a 60L polypropyleen bucket. I'm not sure if it necessarily needs to be polypropyleen, but it certainly needs to be food-grade (which I think means it's then capable of withstanding the required temperatures by default). Does anyone know where I can source a bucket like this in Aus? I'm in Canberra specifically.

The rest of the parts seem relatively straight forward, but do you guys see any problems with the proposed project straight off the bat?

Cheers.


----------



## mtb (6/7/16)

A fellow Canberran, definitely a rarity... I've been looking at the Arduinos lately for similar purposes and they're not as readily available in Oz unfortunately, so the low-cost factor won't be as much as if you were in the US


----------



## mxd (6/7/16)

chemacky said:


> One of the main reasons stopping me from getting into all-grain brewing is the upfront equipment cost.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/38674-move-to-all-grain-for-thirty-bucks/

http://kegking.com.au/35l-all-in-one-single-vessel-brewery.html

lots of threads here on peoples diy stuff, theres a electronic kit that can be purchased.

the poms (wait for Birbie) used to to bucket of death, look at a 60 ltr fermeter from ya lhbs, not too sure it'll handle the temp, else grab a keg

good heating element will be $100ish 60 ltr fermeter $40 + ??


----------



## spog (6/7/16)

For a start up unit for Biab try Big W etc for large stock pots and do a few brews the bare basic way to see if it's for you .
I am of the opinion that a food grade plastic bucket for this type of use would need to have reasonably thick walls on it,this being that it could leak around the element when it gets hot/ boiling in a thin walled plastic bucket.
Try the various kitchen supply shops or ask someone in the catering business ( know any chefs by chance ?) for large capacity metal pots.
A weldless element fitted and your in business ,5 star elements are the go,if they back in stock. Google 5 star distilling for an idea about elements.
Or do you know of some one who has a keg they don't want anymore,these are perfect for the job.


----------



## mtb (6/7/16)

If you're interested I have two 50L CUB kegs that no longer hold pressure, but you could cut 'em up for use as kettles


----------



## chemacky (7/7/16)

mtb said:


> A fellow Canberran, definitely a rarity... I've been looking at the Arduinos lately for similar purposes and they're not as readily available in Oz unfortunately, so the low-cost factor won't be as much as if you were in the US


Have you looked into the chinese clone boards? I'm pretty sure there is at least one for every Arduino model, and they're cheap as chips. They're all over Ali express and ebay. Might do what you're looking for.



mxd said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/38674-move-to-all-grain-for-thirty-bucks/
> 
> http://kegking.com.au/35l-all-in-one-single-vessel-brewery.html
> 
> ...


First link is for tiny batches and it does not include temp control as far as I can tell? I have an ancient electric stove, and temp control would be difficult and frustratingly annoying using just a big stock pot. Your second link is for a $500 piece of equipment. That's two weeks income on my student budget, before I pay rent and buy food. It's simply just wayyy out of the equation.

The heating elements listed in the instructable and used (with success) by the guy who wrote it were $8.50 US each.



spog said:


> For a start up unit for Biab try Big W etc for large stock pots and do a few brews the bare basic way to see if it's for you .
> I am of the opinion that a food grade plastic bucket for this type of use would need to have reasonably thick walls on it,this being that it could leak around the element when it gets hot/ boiling in a thin walled plastic bucket.
> Try the various kitchen supply shops or ask someone in the catering business ( know any chefs by chance ?) for large capacity metal pots.
> A weldless element fitted and your in business ,5 star elements are the go,if they back in stock. Google 5 star distilling for an idea about elements.
> Or do you know of some one who has a keg they don't want anymore,these are perfect for the job.


Yeah, I did think about leakages, but in the instructable I linked there are a number of videos of people using these with success, and so I don't believe that's an unsolvable problem by any means. Might just need a little care.



mtb said:


> If you're interested I have two 50L CUB kegs that no longer hold pressure, but you could cut 'em up for use as kettles


I really appreciate the offer, but I have no experience or tools for metal working. How hard is it to work with? What are they made out of? Unless they're aluminium, I just can't see how I could make this happen unfortunately.



It's really strange that these fermenters seem so common overseas, but yet so rare here.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/7/16)

What ever happened to Bandito?


----------



## mtb (7/7/16)

chemacky said:


> I really appreciate the offer, but I have no experience or tools for metal working. How hard is it to work with? What are they made out of? Unless they're aluminium, I just can't see how I could make this happen unfortunately.


They're standard pub-grade 50L kegs, so made of stainless steel. They're commonly made into kettles. I assume you'd need to slip a metalworker some home brews to have him take a grinder to it and cut the top off. 
Discussed in length in many threads here on AHB for example the below;
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85701-weldless-tap-measurement-cub-keggle/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

Have a look on Alibaba there are a lot of Graifather type urns on there with grain basket and digital temp controller/timer.


----------



## barls (7/7/16)

bradsbrew said:


> What ever happened to Bandito?


got caught in one of his silicon butterfly valves and was sparged


----------

